# Where do I find a coach for a diabetic cyclist?



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm 36 and have been a type 1 diabetic for nearly 20 years. I've had my ups and downs, and have learned a lot along the way. I'm now committed to training on a regular schedule with the goal of competitively riding in the Chicago Cross Cup series.

Can anyone recommend a coach that has experience working with type 1 diabetics? Better yet, a type 1 diabetic on an insulin pump?


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

Check USACycling for a coach in your area. Or talk to other racers or bike shops maybe they can help you out.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Best to involve your dietician and doctor and a cycling coach. A certified coach cannot give advice about your diabetes, but working together (athlete must serve as communication hub) a good coach can take the advice and construct a viable training plan as well as monitor the athete.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

If you haven't read it already, I recommend "The Diabetic Athlete". You may try posting this question on a diabetes forum too. I like www.diabetesforums.com, but there's several out there.

My experience has been that my training goals and my diabetes goals need to be dealt with separately. I decide what I want to accomplish on the bike, and tweak my insulin (via pump) and food to fit, not the other way 'round. My pump works for me, if you will. Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss further.

Edit: FWIW, my doctor is of no help on this subject. I've had to do the homework and make the decisions myself.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I would recommend seeing a dietitian. I don't know of many coaches who truly understand a diabetic's needs. Sure, some have studied the subject, but not as thoroughly as a dietitian. To boot, an RD (Registered Dietitian) has many physiology classes, and it's easier to find one who knows a lot about exercise.

Use the coach for the training program and a specialized RD for staying alive during extreme exercise.


----------



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

Becky said:


> If you haven't read it already, I recommend "The Diabetic Athlete". You may try posting this question on a diabetes forum too. I like www.diabetesforums.com, but there's several out there.
> 
> My experience has been that my training goals and my diabetes goals need to be dealt with separately. I decide what I want to accomplish on the bike, and tweak my insulin (via pump) and food to fit, not the other way 'round. My pump works for me, if you will. Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss further.
> 
> Edit: FWIW, my doctor is of no help on this subject. I've had to do the homework and make the decisions myself.


Thanks for the replies. I have a great endocrinologist already and am due to get my insulin pump on 9/21. My hope was to get a coach that has experience working with diabetics that can speak to carb loading, glycogen store relacement, pre-race blood sugar levels and things of that nature. I don't know any cyclists nearby (although I'm sure there are some folks) that are diabetic. I was able to locate a good resource online... Type1Rider.org


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

It costs money to join but the http://www.diabetes-exercise.org forums have the best information I've seen.

The amount of relevant studies done in the area are basically zilch so anecdotal reports and personal experience are really the only available resources to use.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I read Andy's inspiring story. Drop him an email, he might be able to assist.

http://www.teamironandy.com/default.asp?contentID=1


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

kvn371 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have a great endocrinologist already and am due to get my insulin pump on 9/21. My hope was to get a coach that has experience working with diabetics that can speak to carb loading, glycogen store relacement, pre-race blood sugar levels and things of that nature. I don't know any cyclists nearby (although I'm sure there are some folks) that are diabetic. I was able to locate a good resource online... Type1Rider.org


The guy that started Type1Rider actually has an account here and posted when he started the site.

I agree with the dietitian/nutritionist recommendations. If your endocrinologist is good then he probably has already recommended seeing a nutritionist in the past.

There are some big differences in the way diabetics need to eat before and during rides than non-diabetics, in my opinion. If your blood sugar is too low, you'll bonk very quickly. If it is too high, then you'll be lethargic, dehydrated and generally uncomfortable. It's really a fine line and I think you will have to start eating earlier in a ride than most non-diabetics.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*PM The Waterboy*

He's also Type 1 for about 20 years. He's a really, really stong cross/road racer up here in NE. He'll have some tips for you. You may also want to Google Team Type 1, they field a RAAM team every year. Apparently if you're Type 1 you may get a free team kit. They are swanky.

BT


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I totally just saw this-- and I hope you're still around to read it...

... and as a disclaimer, I know absolutely nothing about the different types of diabetes, but I do know my coach has experience with athletes with it... I mean I have no clue how similar they are, and if there is a difference in training with the different types, etc etc... 

But anyway...

http://www.wenzelcoaching.com/David Peckinpaugh.htm


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*Diabetes in Training*

Matt Corcoran runs a camp a couple times a year on these exact subjects. http://www.diabetestrainingcamp.com. He's an endocrinologist who specializes in diabetes in sport. This is probably the best resources out there for diabetic athletes. Consider quite a few of the pro and developmental riders on teamtype1 are veterans of these camps.
There are a few publications available but as you may have found few of them really deal specifically with cyclists and the unique demands of the sport. 
The two biggest items generally promoted for avoiding hypoglycemia are increased carbohydrates and decreasing insulin doses. I would really encourage the use of an insulin pump for the flexibility it adds.


----------



## Roadhead (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen a few Dietician cycling coaches advertised in the Chicago land area. I would recommend searching for something along those lines.


----------

